# Thigh dips



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi All

I've recently noticed that I have thigh dips. What can I do to get rid of them?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Signup1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've recently noticed that I have thigh dips. What can I do to get rid of them?
> 
> View attachment 177537


 They don't look bad actually lol

@rbduk wanna contribute?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Need a better pic but no not bad , are they not called hip dips anyway? I'd say a good amount of upper leg, hip and glute work will round them off nicely


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

anna1 said:


> They don't look bad actually lol
> 
> @rbduk wanna contribute?


 @anna1 That's probably not the best picture to be fair. I put a jumpsuit on the other day and I looked square


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Need a better pic but no not bad , are they not called hip dips anyway? I'd say a good amount of upper leg, hip and glute work will round them off nicely


 More than likely, being as they are on my hips 

Thank you @rbduk Will add more of those into my leg days


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Signup1 said:


> @anna1 That's probably not the best picture to be fair. I put a jumpsuit on the other day and I looked square


 Not a bad pic , I just find nothing wrong with hip dips to be fair , unless you have huge thighs underneath, which you don't


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Not a bad pic , I just find nothing wrong with hip dips to be fair , unless you have huge thighs underneath, which you don't


 I think it is the perceived shape of hips that women don't like, the almost square look. I looked into it for her at home as she has the same issue although her hips are higher. She clearly wasn't that bothered as ditched the gym after a couple of weeks lol.

I think it is a particular shape that some women have and some don't. You have to force it away by having minimal fat around your hips and muscle to smooth things out. Remember though, hips are sexy as f**k and a slight dip isn't as bad as you have no doubt convinced yourself it is


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Not a bad pic , I just find nothing wrong with hip dips to be fair , unless you have huge thighs underneath, which you don't


 They have to go lol


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

rbduk said:


> I think it is the perceived shape of hips that women don't like, the almost square look. I looked into it for her at home as she has the same issue although her hips are higher. She clearly wasn't that bothered as ditched the gym after a couple of weeks lol.
> 
> I think it is a particular shape that some women have and some don't. You have to force it away by having minimal fat around your hips and muscle to smooth things out. Remember though, hips are sexy as f**k and a slight dip isn't as bad as you have no doubt convinced yourself it is


 Us ladies are hard to please 

My goal is to lose fat and build muscle so hoping to round them out. Love my hips. Hate the dips


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Signup1 said:


> They have to go lol


 In that case I was trying to be polite above. They aren't that bad by your pic above , but they need to go. You might struggle to get rid completely but you can deffo improve them.

Your leg work out you posted the other day looked quite quad heavy, you need to make sure you're hitting quads , hams, glutes , hips equally


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Signup1 said:


> They have to go lol


 Don't know what to say really

I have them too and very very prominent

I like to think it's because I have strong abductors :cool2:

best glute workout for me though, squats , romanians followed by heavy barbell hip thrusts x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Don't know what to say really
> 
> I have them too and very very prominent
> 
> ...


 Comparison pics @anna1, you know the drill


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

rbduk said:


> In that case I was trying to be polite above. They aren't that bad by your pic above , but they need to go. You might struggle to get rid completely but you can deffo improve them.
> 
> Your leg work out you posted the other day looked quite quad heavy, you need to make sure you're hitting quads , hams, glutes , hips equally


 @rbduk How do I hit them equally?

same weight, reps and sets?

My quads are more developed than hams, glutes and hips. Will that matter?


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

anna1 said:


> Don't know what to say really
> 
> I have them too and very very prominent
> 
> ...


 I've not worked glutes much.

Barbell hip thrusts are popular with the ladies in my gym.. they keep leaving them in the ladies room. I mean all the time! Don't know why that annoys me so much :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Signup1 said:


> @rbduk How do I hit them equally?
> 
> same weight, reps and sets?
> 
> My quads are more developed than hams, glutes and hips. Will that matter?


 I'm sure someone more knowledgable than me will help more , I am more suited to reviewing progress pics :thumbup1:

when I say equal, I mean maybe so slightly less on quads so that you can add more ham/glute/adductor stuff In, get. A good balance of exercises , the weights will vary of course



Signup1 said:


> I've not worked glutes much.
> 
> Barbell hip thrusts are popular with the ladies in my gym.. they keep leaving them in the ladies room. I mean all the time! Don't know why that annoys me so much :lol:


 The girls in my gym nick the Barbells off the benches or power racks , they don't give a f**k lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Signup1 said:


> I've not worked glutes much.
> 
> Barbell hip thrusts are popular with the ladies in my gym.. they keep leaving them in the ladies room. I mean all the time! Don't know why that annoys me so much :lol:


 What are they leaving? The bars ? Lol


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

anna1 said:


> What are they leaving? The bars ? Lol


 These.. not the whole rack or anything. But most days when I go in to warm up there will be 1 or 2

And massive dumbbells


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Signup1 said:


> These.. not the whole rack or anything. But most days when I go in to warm up there will be 1 or 2
> 
> And massive dumbbells
> 
> View attachment 177547


 Oh ! Thanx for the clarification

I never use those so didn't understand what you meant

yes , it's frustrating when people leave things lying around though


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

ill jump in you don't need specific exercises at this stage. your just starting out the combination of the exercises on your programme will develop a rounder shape. glute bridges are a good introduction as are smith squats and lunges in my opinion. but personally if I were you I wouldn't stress to much right now


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Mayzini said:


> ill jump in you don't need specific exercises at this stage. your just starting out the combination of the exercises on your programme will develop a rounder shape. glute bridges are a good introduction as are smith squats and lunges in my opinion. but personally if I were you I wouldn't stress to much right now


 Thank you @Mayzini have 5 weeks left on my programme. Doing legs twice a week. Will avoid wearing the jumpsuit and stay focussed


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Signup1 said:


> Thank you @Mayzini have 5 weeks left on my programme. Doing legs twice a week. Will avoid wearing the jumpsuit and stay focussed


 I am sure the jump suit looks great hun most of these things are in our own heads but tick with it bad push on


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Mayzini said:


> I am sure the jump suit looks great hun most of these things are in our own heads but tick with it bad push on


 Thank you

Will do


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Signup1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Will do


 no worries I have the issue I think I am small and fat all the time.. yet I am 6 ft and 112kg .. but my head wont see what others do. so don't beat yourself up over those, the dips often are contours of our natural muscle shape. give it 12 weeks and see where things lie and then target areas which you want to aim for better development.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Signup1 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Will do


 if in doubt though bung a picture up, if nothing else i am honest. you can even ask "does my bum look big in this" if you think your fella lies answering that question


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Mayzini said:


> no worries I have the issue I think I am small and fat all the time.. yet I am 6 ft and 112kg .. but my head wont see what others do. so don't beat yourself up over those, the dips often are contours of our natural muscle shape. give it 12 weeks and see where things lie and then target areas which you want to aim for better development.


 That's surprising to hear looking at your profile picture you look great. I suppose we are all the same underneath it all.

Great advice, thank you


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Signup1 said:


> That's surprising to hear looking at your profile picture you look great. I suppose we are all the same underneath it all.
> 
> Great advice, thank you


 the same probably applies to 90% of this forum's members!


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Signup1 said:


> That's surprising to hear looking at your profile picture you look great. I suppose we are all the same underneath it all.
> 
> Great advice, thank you


 thanks, most of us that do this for years and aim to get big have a body dysmorphia issue, most women see themselves fatter than they truly are, others see themselves smaller than they are. I never think I am big enough ..


----------



## Signup1 (Sep 17, 2018)

Mayzini said:


> thanks, most of us that do this for years and aim to get big have a body dysmorphia issue, most women see themselves fatter than they truly are, others see themselves smaller than they are. I never think I am big enough ..


 @Mayzini That's really interesting, I would never have thought that bodybuilders have dysmorphia issues.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Signup1 said:


> @Mayzini That's really interesting, I would never have thought that bodybuilders have dysmorphia issues.


 Yes it's common why are we always striving to be bigger or better it's weird but true


----------

